# First track event for my 335... anything to prepare ?



## Luc (Jun 25, 2009)

So I have signed up to drive my 335is at Laguna Seca in November. This will be my first track event in the US, and first at all with a bimmer.

The car will then be around 2000 miles. I won't drive push it too hard, and BTW it's still running the Run flat PZero tires.

Anything special with the car ?
Should I spend extra $ on octane 100 gas and have a quart of oil ready ?

thanks


----------



## cemick (May 4, 2008)

Luc, as an instructor having ridden in several similar cars 335xi,s i,s etc, remember the car is heavy. If you are used to driving the 911 you will notice the most difference in the braking zone. With all that weight, leave yourself time to slow down for the corner. Start out getting on the brakes earlier and progress ofrward noting changes in the pedal feel along the way. The run flats are heavy and again affect the braking. If the car is not XI then you can use the throttle to your benefit to help turn the car. I have also encountered two times the 335 going into a reduced power mode while on the track. Some sensor tripped causing this. It would reset with the key but came back in the next session. In both instances it did not affect the studendts day. With a little less power available to them they both improved on smoothness. On the other hand, my wifes 335XI recently went into the reduced power mode (yellow motor light on dash) and the engine cut out completely while crossing traffic. Be aware. In our case the car got its third high pressure fuel pump.
Have fun and tell us you thoughts after the track day.


----------



## Luc (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks 
Yes I have noticed the car is much heavier than the 911 (the 911 weighs something around 2900 LBS while the 335is is more like 3400 LBS). Also the 911 has good brakes, lower gravity center, etc. I know how it behaves on track and this is exactly why I think it's going to be interesting to gauge how much of a sport car the 335is actually is. And BTW the same day my wife will be there with the 911 C4S. Maybe I'll switch the car mid day if the organizers allow me to do that.

How did that low power mode happen? Is this because of the HPFP only ? This sounds really weird (and quiet scary). I cross my fingers and hope I won't be the next victim...

I will have an onboard camcorder and will post a couple videos on this forum.

Best,
Luc


----------



## cemick (May 4, 2008)

Wish I was closer to Laguna. Actually I could not be any further away. My locale is Limerock (30 minutes away) and Watkins about 5 hours. During a normal 20 minute drivers session, the yellow engine light came on. Simple as that. I never heard if it was hpfp on the students car. Ill look for the videos.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why would you spend the money for 100 octane race gas when you


> I won't drive push it too hard


?


----------



## Luc (Jun 25, 2009)

Pinecone said:


> Why would you spend the money for 100 octane race gas when you ?


To avoid pinging when engine gets hot for instance?
Even not pushing the car too hard on a track is still much harder for it than a ride on the freeway...


----------



## Luc (Jun 25, 2009)

So I ran it on regular gas. It was a blast and I'm going to do it again (and again...)

Here a video :


----------

